

XmppFlask - nashequilibrium
http://xmppflask.org/index.html

======
peter_l_downs
Looks cool! A fun project to make would be a "what did you do today" sort of
service that you could IM with descriptions of what you're working on. I know
that even though I have a journal, sometimes it's a pain to either keep it
open all the time or open it up just to write down "worked on foo bar." I
always have my IM client up, though.

~~~
sprobertson
Awesome idea. It could also be cool to hook into something like the RescueTime
API (is there one?) or selfspy.py to start nagging during unproductive
activities.

If anyone else is thinking about going ahead with this, consider dropping down
to xmpppy[0], which does the lifting behind the scenes[1]. The design here
seems to be intended for more strictly syntaxed command-response interfaces.

[0] <http://xmpppy.sourceforge.net/> [1]
[https://bitbucket.org/k_bx/xmppflask/raw/b3d7c6e853231d8e18c...](https://bitbucket.org/k_bx/xmppflask/raw/b3d7c6e853231d8e18c47906db73907e8edc2ac3/xmppflask/ext/xmpppy.py)

~~~
nashequilibrium
Also add <http://sleekxmpp.com/>

------
bobuk
Is xmppflask alive yet? No commits since 2012-08-16 :(
<https://bitbucket.org/k_bx/xmppflask/commits/all>

~~~
kxepal
Yes, it's bit stalled, but is not dead as it looks like. I have big set of
patches for "actions", MUC, xmppflask-as-lib support, need just to found some
time to make tests right and push them to the upstream. I'd planned to get
them on this month, so stay tuned - April is not over (;

~~~
StavrosK
This is pretty exciting, I was thinking of creating an HTTP UI for controlling
some stuff at home, but XMPP would be much better. Now I can _talk_ to my
house!

